# Simply scrumptious shawl



## Taosmtngal (Dec 25, 2013)

Will be the first to admit, this pattern is boring, and simple, but the end result is totally worth it, it is a grab and go piece. I throw it on for my farmers market chilly dewy mornings. And strolling the pups after sunset. Did this one on a size 9 needle, with a silk alpaca blend. It is something I hand dyed , has great drape, have not blocked it, but might, I never do unless really necessary.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Looks nice and soft!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the colors and the little ruffle around the edge.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Where to find pattern please...


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

It looks like the perfect garment for a chilly morning. Love it.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful job. Would love the pattern if you would like to share.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

The color is perfect! Can see it with jeans, a dress, so many different things! Can see why it is becoming a favorite to grab!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely shawl! :thumbup:


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Beautiful wrap. Love the colors.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I love it. Is the pattern somewhere on the net?


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Hey, I would make it and wear it. Not boring at all. Great job. Will you share the pattern?


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

I would love the pattern too!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Your shawl is quite lovely!!!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

very nice. love the little ruffle. Are you able to share the pattern? I'm ending a shawl now and would love to do the ruffle edge.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Often, Simple is best :thumbup:


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great ...don't you love how sometimes these boring projects turn out to be such a great and useful things... Love this one!


----------



## Jennyw (Apr 9, 2014)

Fantastic, pattern please?


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Love your beautiful shawl, and I, too, would appreciate knowing where to find or purchase pattern. Thanks!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes! Great shawl! that hass my name all over it for the "grab and go" and with jeans and for every day around the house. Would love to have the pattern. And, there are times I want a boring pattern ---mindless knitting. LOL


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Really lovely!


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Taosmgntgal-Love the ruffle on the bottom of your lovely shawl! Nice, subtle color, pattern, and beautiful work! Looks nice and warm too. Enjoy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I would also love the pattern. It looks stunning! How long did it take you to knit?


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Lovely! And warm...


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Taosmtngal said:


> Will be the first to admit, this pattern is boring, and simple, but the end result is totally worth it, it is a grab and go piece. I throw it on for my farmers market chilly dewy mornings. And strolling the pups after sunset. Did this one on a size 9 needle, with a silk alpaca blend. It is something I hand dyed , has great drape, have not blocked it, but might, I never do unless really necessary.


Job well done. Simple is my cup of tea, love the blue colours and would look amazing with jeans or even to dress up. Would also appreciate the location of the pattern, thanks. Marly


----------



## NannyMuriel (Sep 16, 2012)

It drapes so nice is
It your own pattern or if not where can we find it
NannyMuriel


----------



## westieworld (May 17, 2012)

Hi, Your shawl is lovely. I looked for the pattern on Ravelry, but to no avail. Can you give us the source for your pattern? Thanks!


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

I would love to make this as well. Please post pattern or source. Thanks)


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

yes, I would also like the pattern. It is lovely...


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Looks great!!! Where is the pattern?


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

This is my kind of shawl and I think you did an excellent job. Love your yarn as well. I would also be interested in knowing where to find this pattern.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Could you please direct us to the pattern? I love your shawl!


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## Bicher1994 (Aug 8, 2011)

requesting pattern also


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

This is a lovely shawl. You did a great job!


----------



## MORGAN2695 (Oct 1, 2014)

Love it! I've been looking for a shawl pattern and this would be perfect. Where can I find the pattern?


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful work. This is what I want for my traveling project. I also would like the pattern.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

A lovely useful shawl. Please add my name to the list of members requesting pattern. Thank you.


----------



## AnnEliz76 (Aug 7, 2014)

I would love the pattern also!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful. Lovely color.

SEA


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

PLEASE POST THE NAME OF THIS PATTERN, we all love your finished work and all would love the name of the pattern so we can obtain it! TX for sharing =-)


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

Taosmtngal said:


> Will be the first to admit, this pattern is boring, and simple, but the end result is totally worth it, it is a grab and go piece. I throw it on for my farmers market chilly dewy mornings. And strolling the pups after sunset. Did this one on a size 9 needle, with a silk alpaca blend. It is something I hand dyed , has great drape, have not blocked it, but might, I never do unless really necessary.


Another suggestion is to put a beautiful shawl pin on to dress it up or a wooden one for more casual. Marly


----------



## deaston (Jul 17, 2011)

Lovely shawl! Would also like the info to find the pattern?


----------



## kashka (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Would also love the pattern...please?


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Me too... where do we find the pattern??



krestiekrew said:


> Where to find pattern please...


----------



## fletcher (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

Please share the pattern


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Very pretty!

Hazel


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Love it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Is there a reason for no response to pattern requests?


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

Would love a copy of the pattern too!!


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Please you killing us. Pattern please


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Ooohhh, I love it! Color, edging, drape! Perfect!! &#128077;


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful! I would love the pattern. Thanks.


----------



## Almost (Mar 8, 2014)

Me, too. Need it! Want it! Gotta have it!


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

I too would be interested in this shawl pattern. You gave us all intrigued. 
Willie


----------



## Sneezy62 (Nov 29, 2012)

Where can we get the pattern? At least the name of the pattern.
Thank you


----------



## Carolknitsalot (Oct 29, 2012)

What a beautiful shawl,and a lovely color too. Would love to know the name of the pattern please!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

here's one that is similar. Since we don't have a picture of the back of the one the OP has made, I don't know if it has a center spine or not. The ruffle seems to be a bit different too

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/childry


----------



## windpins (Jan 15, 2012)

Add me to the list of those who would love the pattern. It is the perfect comfort shawl.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

chickkie said:


> here's one that is similar. Since we don't have a picture of the back of the one the OP has made, I don't know if it has a center spine or not. The ruffle seems to be a bit different too
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/childry


Nice find, Chickki. Don't think that is quite it but mighty close --- or maybe the OP did some modification and perhaps it is the pattern. I am guessing the OP just hasn't had the opportunity to get back on the computer yet and will respond happily when she is able. I am sure she will want to read all of the rave reviews!


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

settermom said:


> Nice find, Chickki. Don't think that is quite it but mighty close --- or maybe the OP did some modification and perhaps it is the pattern. I am guessing the OP just hasn't had the opportunity to get back on the computer yet and will respond happily when she is able. I am sure she will want to read all of the rave reviews!


I agree. Marly


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Your shawl is beautiful.The pattern may have been boring but it looks very effective in the lovely colour you used.Great work.


----------



## Bonna (Apr 19, 2012)

Taomtngal, Your Shawl is Beautiful! And like so many others, I would love to have the name of the pattern.


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lovely shawl


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice shawl; would love to know name and location!

Donna K


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

I too will keep an eye open to see if this poster shares her pattern location! It's really lovely for any occasions.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Boring knits are good for watching TV or traveling... This one is worth having been a boring knit. It looks warm and comfy.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Gorgeous &#128158;


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree. Right now I am almost finished with a "boring" knit that saved my life when my flight was cancelled and had to spend five hours at the airport!!!



AlderRose said:


> Boring knits are good for watching TV or traveling... This one is worth having been a boring knit. It looks warm and comfy.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Its perfect!


----------



## Shirlck (May 15, 2013)

Very pretty. I, too, would love the pattern. It would be something I would find enjoyable to knit. Thank you.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

chickkie said:



> here's one that is similar. Since we don't have a picture of the back of the one the OP has made, I don't know if it has a center spine or not. The ruffle seems to be a bit different too
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/childry


Thank you, I think that is the right pattern.....it is from the "Scrumptious Collection". :thumbup:


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful wrap. I love the color of the yarn.


----------



## kashka (May 14, 2011)

What's the BIG secret with this pattern?


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

chickkie said:


> here's one that is similar. Since we don't have a picture of the back of the one the OP has made, I don't know if it has a center spine or not. The ruffle seems to be a bit different too
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/childry


Chickkie (and All) it may or may not be the exact same pattern BUT lookie here at what I just found:
http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/make-clothes/free-knitting-pattern-shawl-knitting-pattern-Faroese-knitting


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

settermom said:


> Chickkie (and All) it may or may not be the exact same pattern BUT lookie here at what I just found:
> http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/make-clothes/free-knitting-pattern-shawl-knitting-pattern-Faroese-knitting


Thank you, it sure looks like it, maybe with a couple of k1, yo added after the k3, yo at the beginning of row, and before the yo,k3 at end of row?


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

mildredL2 said:


> Thank you, it sure looks like it, maybe with a couple of k1, yo added after the k3, yo at the beginning of row, and before the yo,k3 at end of row?


hmmmm...could be. That is food for thought. I'm sure you know far more than I do about doing modifications. I am a newish knitter and have trouble visualizing or making changes in knitting for lack of my getting a real grasp on construction, etc. Have been crocheting for too long, I guess. LOL.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

settermom said:


> Chickkie (and All) it may or may not be the exact same pattern BUT lookie here at what I just found:
> http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/make-clothes/free-knitting-pattern-shawl-knitting-pattern-Faroese-knitting


Did you notice that the picture on the page you found is the SAME picture as one of the pictures on the ravelry page that chickkie posted? It's free here but $6.00 ravelry. Odd.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

knitgogi said:


> Did you notice that the picture on the page you found is the SAME picture as one of the pictures on the ravelry page that chickkie posted? It's free here but $6.00 ravelry. Odd.


Yes, I DID notice that! I often see patterns that were offered for free for a limited time and then a fee is charged. Probably has something to do with testing the response / popularity / interest in a new pattern OR maybe the designers suddenly realize that their time and creativity are worth more than just a spoken compliment. Can't say there is anything wrong with that. I've been there!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

settermom said:


> Yes, I DID notice that! I often see patterns that were offered for free for a limited time and then a fee is charged. Probably has something to do with testing the response / popularity / interest in a new pattern OR maybe the designers suddenly realize that their time and creativity are worth more than just a spoken compliment. Can't say there is anything wrong with that. I've been there!


Oh, I just looked again because of what you said. And I see that BOTH pages say the pattern is designed by Ellie Doyle. Hadn't noticed that part. And yes, more power to knitters who can make some money from their beautiful designs and talent!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

the free one you found is exactly the same, same picture, as the one on ravelry. I wonder if someone has taken her paid pattern and put it on line free. That happens too.

it is a very small shawl, the name on ravelry is Childry. The measurements say it is 42" at the wingspan and 19" deep. It is more like a scarf, and the way it is shown in the pattern shows it worn as a scarf. The OP must be very small or has changed the pattern a bit to make it larger if that is the pattern she used.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

chickkie said:


> the free one you found is exactly the same, same picture, as the one on ravelry. I wonder if someone has taken her paid pattern and put it on line free. That happens too.
> 
> it is a very small shawl, the name on ravelry is Childry. The measurements say it is 42" at the wingspan and 19" deep. It is more like a scarf, and the way it is shown in the pattern shows it worn as a scarf. The OP must be very small or has changed the pattern a bit to make it larger if that is the pattern she used.


The free page says this: Pattern from Fyberspates, courtesy of www.loveknitting.com

Who knows!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

chickkie said:


> the free one you found is exactly the same, same picture, as the one on ravelry. I wonder if someone has taken her paid pattern and put it on line free. That happens too.
> 
> it is a very small shawl, the name on ravelry is Childry. The measurements say it is 42" at the wingspan and 19" deep. It is more like a scarf, and the way it is shown in the pattern shows it worn as a scarf. The OP must be very small or has changed the pattern a bit to make it larger if that is the pattern she used.


My Thoughts Exactly, Chickkie


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

settermom said:


> hmmmm...could be. That is food for thought. I'm sure you know far more than I do about doing modifications. I am a newish knitter and have trouble visualizing or making changes in knitting for lack of my getting a real grasp on construction, etc. Have been crocheting for too long, I guess. LOL.


Unfortunately I am not too experienced with modifications, but was just trying to figure out how to do the pattern along the top edge of the blue shawl. Maybe some more experienced KPers have an idea?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good work settermom, and a free one too. I think it's time to say that this is a sharing network. It is polite to answer questions in return for feedback.



settermom said:


> Chickkie (and All) it may or may not be the exact same pattern BUT lookie here at what I just found:
> http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/make-clothes/free-knitting-pattern-shawl-knitting-pattern-Faroese-knitting


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Some people have a gift for making a project better. Not all of us are so blessed. We'll all get by with a little help from our friends.



settermom said:


> hmmmm...could be. That is food for thought. I'm sure you know far more than I do about doing modifications. I am a newish knitter and have trouble visualizing or making changes in knitting for lack of my getting a real grasp on construction, etc. Have been crocheting for too long, I guess. LOL.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Not odd at all. I find this frequently, and I seldom purchase patterns, saving for special yarn etc. How about you?



knitgogi said:


> Did you notice that the picture on the page you found is the SAME picture as one of the pictures on the ravelry page that chickkie posted? It's free here but $6.00 ravelry. Odd.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

chickkie said:


> the free one you found is exactly the same, same picture, as the one on ravelry. I wonder if someone has taken her paid pattern and put it on line free. That happens too.
> 
> it is a very small shawl, the name on ravelry is Childry. The measurements say it is 42" at the wingspan and 19" deep. It is more like a scarf, and the way it is shown in the pattern shows it worn as a scarf. The OP must be very small or has changed the pattern a bit to make it larger if that is the pattern she used.


Just happened to think, chickkie, regarding the size of taosmtngal's shawl: she did say that she used a Size 9 needle as opposed to the size US 5 that the pattern calls for. Since she appears to be home based in the USA I assume she used a US size 9 not a UK size9.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Good catch, mom. That would certainly make a difference in the size.



settermom said:


> Just happened to think, chickkie, regarding the size of taosmtngal's shawl: she did say that she used a Size 9 needle as opposed to the size US 5 that the pattern calls for. Since she appears to be home based in the USA I assume she used a US size 9 not a UK size9.


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Lovely shawl!!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Still waiting for the pattern....


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

May said:


> Still waiting for the pattern....


DITTO, Please. Marly


----------



## kashka (May 14, 2011)

Me too&#128554;


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Think we scared 'er off???


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

I dont think so, maybe she is a very busy person.
COME ON TAOSMTNGAL please give us the pattern, we are all sitting on pins and needles. Everyone on this site are wonderful people, so she must have a valid excuse, maybe she has been sick. Marly


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Lets not go there...she is healthy and she is busy,busy,busy knitting her next project


----------



## Valkyrie (Feb 26, 2011)

It may be simple but I don't think it is boring. I like a shawl that can be functional and thrown on when needed. :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Puleeeese. I would think someone would be flattered unless there is a hidden agenda.



impatient knitter said:


> Think we scared 'er off???


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Hello all, good morning from Atlanta...
If any of you would help me figure out "the border" on this shawl, the Simply Scrumptious and Elusive shawl... 
I like it and have looked in my books to find one similar.. I believe I have, not sure that is why I am asking for help.
Take a look at it, some of you experienced knitters and please share your suggestions and recommendations. Thank you...


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

May said:


> Hello all, good morning from Atlanta...
> If any of you would help me figure out "the border" on this shawl, the Simply Scrumptious and Elusive shawl...
> I like it and have looked in my books to find one similar.. I believe I have, not sure that is why I am asking for help.
> Take a look at it, some of you experienced knitters and please share your suggestions and recommendations. Thank you...


On page 6 of this thread, a link was posted for a pattern which looks very similar, and has instructions for the ruffle border.

http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/make-clothes/free-knitting-pattern-shawl-knitting-pattern-Faroese-knitting


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

mildredL2 said:


> On page 6 of this thread, a link was posted for a pattern which looks very similar, and has instructions for the ruffle border.
> 
> http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/make-clothes/free-knitting-pattern-shawl-knitting-pattern-Faroese-knitting


Yes, This is VERY similar, if not the exact same pattern. I have come to the conclusion that it IS the same pattern and is what Chickkie found a link to and posted earlier in this thread. The link to the free pattern (above) is what I found after reading Chickkie's post and looking at what she so cleverly found. She found it at Ravelry at this link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/childry The patterns are the exact same thing...the "Childry". If y'all look on Ravelry ---look at the project notes and pictures. One of the users of the pattern talks about how she slightly modified the pattern --- which in essence looks just like the OP's shawl. And, various pattern users talk about how they easily increased the size. I look forward to hearing from "taosmtngal" so that she can perhaps tell us for sure the name and info for obtaining the pattern she actually used as well as if she made any modifications. I am just curious to hear "the end of this story". In the meantime, the Childry pattern is IMHO a most satisfactory substitution (kind of like a really neat "knock off" pattern) if the OP did in fact use something different. :lol:


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you... I'll give it a try...



mildredL2 said:


> On page 6 of this thread, a link was posted for a pattern which looks very similar, and has instructions for the ruffle border.
> 
> http://www.allaboutyou.com/craft/make-clothes/free-knitting-pattern-shawl-knitting-pattern-Faroese-knitting


----------



## piebirdsue (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe the poster is afraid we would all show up in the same room wearing the same shawl in the same color? LOL


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

The OP doesn't spend every day all day on here like some of us do (well me anyway) and so may not have seen any of the messages.

AND... there is no reason that she has to share the pattern with any of us, it is not a given that all patterns have to be shared.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

chickkie said:


> The OP doesn't spend every day all day on here like some of us do (well me anyway) and so may not have seen any of the messages.
> 
> AND... there is no reason that she has to share the pattern with any of us, it is not a given that all patterns have to be shared.


 :thumbup: Right On


----------



## Fluer De Lis (Oct 2, 2014)

The shawl is beautiful. I am going to give this one a try. Perfect timing for it because the weather is changing.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

settermom said:


> :thumbup: Right On


It isn't?? I thought that was the law, here on KP. Are you telling me it isn't?? Well then......it SHOULD be!!!! (Just joking here.)

If we each put our minds to it, and each of us employs our own "creativity," we can come up with something very similar....AND....it will be uniquely our own!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your expertise. It's what makes this Forum so popular.



settermom said:


> Yes, This is VERY similar, if not the exact same pattern. I have come to the conclusion that it IS the same pattern and is what Chickkie found a link to and posted earlier in this thread. The link to the free pattern (above) is what I found after reading Chickkie's post and looking at what she so cleverly found. She found it at Ravelry at this link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/childry The patterns are the exact same thing...the "Childry". If y'all look on Ravelry ---look at the project notes and pictures. One of the users of the pattern talks about how she slightly modified the pattern --- which in essence looks just like the OP's shawl. And, various pattern users talk about how they easily increased the size. I look forward to hearing from "taosmtngal" so that she can perhaps tell us for sure the name and info for obtaining the pattern she actually used as well as if she made any modifications. I am just curious to hear "the end of this story". In the meantime, the Childry pattern is IMHO a most satisfactory substitution (kind of like a really neat "knock off" pattern) if the OP did in fact use something different. :lol:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We could all wear purple hats and toast each other.



piebirdsue said:


> Maybe the poster is afraid we would all show up in the same room wearing the same shawl in the same color? LOL


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's one that's similar. It's the Milk Run Shawl, and there a couple of versions with different edgings and sizes in the same download. And it is free!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milk-run-shawl


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

That looks cozy - I love the colour!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

My first thought she might be ill......if that's the case sending good vibes and prayers her way!!
She might be the designer and taking her time to write the pattern!!


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

DHeart said:


> Here's one that's similar. It's the Milk Run Shawl, and there a couple of versions with different edgings and sizes in the same download. And it is free!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milk-run-shawl


Thanks for the reminder! I had forgotten about this pattern!


----------



## May (Jan 18, 2011)

Dear DHeart,
She's got it... I think she's got it!!!
Thanks so much for sharing this pattern that you miraculously found! It has such a lovely edge/border and I cannot wait to start on mine... which I will post when it is finished.
You are a gem... 



DHeart said:


> Here's one that's similar. It's the Milk Run Shawl, and there a couple of versions with different edgings and sizes in the same download. And it is free!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/milk-run-shawl


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice and practical! I love that!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work and colour.


----------

